# Any Windows tools to create dmg?



## drostowsky (Apr 21, 2006)

I know this might be sacrilegious on this forum, but does anyone know of a tool I can use on a Windows box to create a dmg for my iMac? Our build machine is a Windows box so I dont have a choice in the matter.  Otherwise, I guess I can make the silly thing create a tar gzip file, but not nearly as nice as a dmg.


----------



## barhar (Apr 21, 2006)

TransMac?


----------



## drostowsky (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks! Ill look into that. At first glance it doesnt appear to have a command line interface which I'd ultimately need, but this might be a good place to start.


----------

